# I'm not gay



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

guys need to stop sending me private messages and asking me to send them pictures of my penis or starting other sexual topics with me like " let's talk about height differences " these gay tactics are not going to work on me since I like females, and please don't comment on my pictures saying I'm handsome, that's annoying, I will just delete the comment


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

You're cute. 

message me


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

"Long" Island, huh? Message _me_.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

My asking for **** pics was strictly for science.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Brb taking a pic of my D


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

They say that you cannot prove 100% that you are straight unless you have had a romantic relationship with the opposite sex before or in the present time.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

sup papi chulo, asl?


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Will there be a full press conference to discuss the allegations and issue a formal statement refuting them?


----------



## BritishPeace (Mar 18, 2015)

It's just a phase


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

Lucky you, id take all that as a compliment lol!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> gay tactics


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Don't be shy...It's perfectly normal.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

So you only top?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Side effect of being hot . I feel your pain


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I believe you but I'm jealous why don't gay guys like me :cry


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

Haha that's pretty weird asking for **** pics, I've had gay guys compliment my appearance before, it's kinda awkward, but hey it's a good virtue to learn how to take a compliment


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i can imagine that it can be pretty annoying but unfortunately its one of the things you have to put up with when you join online forums/ post your pictures. 


just remember though that they are cowards in real life they can't say stuff like that face to face.

also you are a high poster so i imagine that you are getting those troll messages.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I imagine you wouldn't be here posting if you were..


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Side effect of being hot . I feel your pain


Many guys love you and send you **** pics too?


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Kanova said:


> My asking for **** pics was strictly for science.


lolololololololololol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

handsup said:


> Many guys love you and send you **** pics too?


I've even met a guy in real life on the street who ended up obsessing over me for more than a year .


----------



## PsychoPoet (Mar 18, 2015)

I was in a pub in a town called Wombwell (a.k.a. "The Place of Scrubbers") on a night out and as I walked past the bar, a bloke stroked my face. My asperger powers kept me walking without any visible reaction. Weird things happen to me. As if to balance things out, an older woman whose skin was almost brown with fake tan said she was sweaty and would I lick her face. I said "I'm not into that, I'm from Rotherham." Then I relocated my posterior from her vicinity with alacrity, as Mr Spock would say (in other words I did a runner).

I've got a gay friend who used to keep messaging me on FB saying he could make me feel good.


----------



## Unit731 (Mar 6, 2015)

Give them a chance bro .


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Unit731 said:


> Give them a chance bro .


Lol @ signature


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

PsychoPoet said:


> I've got a gay friend who used to keep messaging me on FB saying he could make me feel good.


So did he hit it?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

The Gays are often very selective about appearance. You should be honored that they think you're handsome.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> The Gays are often very selective about appearance. You should be honored that they think you're handsome.


no


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

A gay guy grab my *** at work once and tried hitting on me all ghetto. Almost punched him out but figured id lose my job if I did. Really pissed me off though


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

mca90guitar said:


> A gay guy grab my *** at work once and tried hitting on me all ghetto. Almost punched him out but figured id lose my job if I did. Really pissed me off though


I would report him


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

You should be flattered someone finds you attractive.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I find you kind of sexy :blush


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

MobiusX said:


> guys need to stop sending me private messages and asking me to send them pictures of my penis or starting other sexual topics with me


That type of behavior is inappropriate. Please report them (







) if you get those type of messages in the future.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I would report him


was a customer when I worked at a grocery store. Im out of that that now


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've only been "hit on" by one man in my life, thank goodness. Only benefit of being unattractive, I guess. It was at a Barnes & Noble a few years back. Long story... :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MobiusX said:


> guys need to stop sending me private messages and asking me to send them pictures of my penis or starting other sexual topics with me like " let's talk about height differences " these gay tactics are not going to work on me since I like females, and please don't comment on my pictures saying I'm handsome, that's annoying, I will just delete the comment


Eeewww....the PMs? Sexting and nexting? Gross!

But, I use the word SASsy because it is important. Thank you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> That type of behavior is inappropriate. Please report them (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Report them!


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> Staff Edit


Wouldnt even shock me lol, meet some strange *** people working retail


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

mca90guitar said:


> A gay guy grab my *** at work once and tried hitting on me all ghetto. Almost punched him out but figured id lose my job if I did. Really pissed me off though


Gay guy kissed me on the cheek in the 10th grade. It annoyed me but it seemed kinda weird punching someone for kissing you. Plus he was a cool dude. So i just told him that it was weird and to not do it brah.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Gay friend of a classmate randomly asked me to hug him back when I was 16, and I know I was hot **** then. I awkwardly said yes because I'm polite if nothing else but made sure to show my discomfort though then again I'm not comfortable with contact usually anyways.

Nowadays idk where I am sexually and it seems like some people (or rather ik some people) are flirting with me; though I'm dense as hell so I thought they were joking at first. IDEK lmao I'm not interested in anyone at the moment and some peeps are too old for me so no ty

Will say it feels good to know I'm back to my former gloriousness


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I'm lucky I don't get guys flirting with me but I do get a lot of overweight girls trying to get in my pants. It makes me feel hopeless when it comes to dating.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> guys need to stop sending me private messages and asking me to send them pictures of my penis or starting other sexual topics with me like "let's talk about height differences" these gay tactics are not going to work on me since I like females, and please don't comment on my pictures saying I'm handsome, that's annoying, I will just delete the comment


Hmm.. this doesn't sound like something most people with SAS would do:sus .. maybe these are trolls :troll & if someone thinks you are good looking, it's really nothing to overreact over, but the **** picks & sexual topics are a bit inappropriate especially if you don't know the person too well, or if it's as a first introduction.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Setolac said:


> They say that you cannot prove 100% that you are straight unless you have had a romantic relationship with the opposite sex before or in the present time.


Which _"They"_ said that? not being harsh or anything, i'm curious.. sexual attraction is usually something everyone already has an idea of, & usually if they are gay or bi, they have some sense by a certain age.. but i've never heard of someone confident & sure of their orientation all of sudden due to an encounter suddenly become attracted to a different orientation from what they know.


----------

